# Time Capsule Mansion Part 2



## woodland pixie (Jun 17, 2013)

Rather spookily, there was a different door open this time.... I checked it the last time and it was definitely locked and had not been forced open... but nothing ventured and all that! And thankfully, nobody inside. Nobody solid anyhow... So here is another apartment in Mouse Mansion. Hopefully less blurry this time as a slightly better light but apologies, my photography skills combined with open mouthed awe + slightly shitting bricks at times = not the best photos. Apologies also for way too many photos... please don't send me to the pit!... if it's not cool I'll remove some it was just so hard to choose and so many wondrous and amazing things....  sadly, I was met by the bodies of dozens of bats....they obviously had no escape as they were all in the same part of the house  I also included non blurry shots of the bookshelf from the last visit as it's ace and I know my last shots were bad but all the other shots are of one apartment. Hope you enjoy 





image hosting 15mb




image uploading site

Such grandeur!



image hosting imgur




google image hosting




jpg images

Very strange...thin chipboard partition in the corner...no holes in it I'm afraid :/



image hosting photobucket




screen capture tool




image hosting site no sign up

Beautiful fireplace surround



screen capture tool

Mouldy books...Aristotle on the top...fitting reading for such grand surroundings I say...what else would one do with one's time?



image hosting picasa





image hosting tumblr

80s flashback sorry for blurryness but what was the 80s without a lot of soft focus eh? 



adult photo sharing









The flash at arms length was about as far as my fears got me into the cellar....
grab screenshot


















screenshot tool










take a screenshot

The inside of the grand entrance













greenshot free download


























image













Goodbye for now beautiful mousehouse





capture


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2013)

Strange mix in the house!,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ratters (Jun 17, 2013)

Great report. Lovely bit & pieces left about in there


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeez, this place is straight out of Belgium!

Really nice looking place is this, cheers for sharing it with us.


----------



## ocelot397 (Jun 17, 2013)

The fireplace is beautiful, cheers.


----------



## scribble (Jun 17, 2013)

Magnificent!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 17, 2013)

*Id have a bloody field day in here!! Hours of splorey bliss!! *


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice find. Shame about the bats - if there's any left alive they should at least give the place some protection from the dozers! Did you leave the door open for them?


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 18, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Nice find. Shame about the bats - if there's any left alive they should at least give the place some protection from the dozers! Did you leave the door open for them?



Thank you for looking everyone it truly is a wonderful place. And LittleOz, there was a window open already but the apartment is so big they'd be lucky to ever find it. I didn't want to leave the door open...I reported dead bats in the windows years back and told the council it needed sorting but the owner is notoriously hard to find and it never got dealt with...was quite heartbreaking to see you know...never seen so many bats and they were all dead  are all bats protected? I need to go back at sunset with a bat box I think...at least find out if there are any living. Not that it would make much of a difference I don't think, the house would cost so much to renovate it's surely gonna be flattened and then acres of land for flats...progress right?  but they were bodies rather than bones so they hadn't been dead for decades...not sure how long a bat takes to become bones but it can't be too many years.....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 18, 2013)

What a magical place!
Another fantastic report,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 18, 2013)

simply ace


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 19, 2013)

beautiful place and georgeous photos. I hope the Chavs stay away. The bats got in, must then have been shut in when they were roosting.
Next time try to find a skylight and a route inside for them to follow. Usually if they can get into the roof void they will squeeze out somewhere.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 19, 2013)

What a fantastic find! Well done, I would spend hours in here


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 19, 2013)

jmcjnr said:


> beautiful place and georgeous photos. I hope the Chavs stay away. The bats got in, must then have been shut in when they were roosting.
> Next time try to find a skylight and a route inside for them to follow. Usually if they can get into the roof void they will squeeze out somewhere.



Thank you! One of them was actually dead roosting on the window sill..it still looked like a bat as in it hadn't started decomposing, so not that long dead. I noticed the loft hatches last time but the one thing that house seemed to be lacking was any ladders. I will open something..cheers for info.. good bat tip. Got to protect our little batty brothers and sisters


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 19, 2013)

well that's a bit good. thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 20, 2013)

Crikey! That is an interesting place...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

this is a belter of a report in all ways


----------



## Gothicangel (Jun 21, 2013)

It is so sad to see this as it looks like it was once a great family home.everyones belongings just left behind.why is it empty?


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 21, 2013)

Gothicangel said:


> It is so sad to see this as it looks like it was once a great family home.everyones belongings just left behind.why is it empty?


 Why a house is ever empty I guess...either everybody died or some nutter bought it to fill it with cool stuff and watch it rot...the latter, in this case. So sad, it is still a magnificent house in it's falling down-ness


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 22, 2013)

top find well done, whats in the old case


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 22, 2013)

Stunning location LOVELY ,wow great find and pics


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 24, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> top find well done, whats in the old case



Thank you! And it was empty, boringly enough


----------

